# Do you ride in the rain???



## Lollii (22 January 2010)

I have been waiting for the rain to stop since this morning (I'm bored now!) so that I can go and ride my two horses, I am a real 'fair weather' rider (a big wuss in other words!) I never ride in the rain or wind as I won't like it and I don't think my horses will either 
	
	
		
		
	


	





But, I haven't ridden much over the last few weeks because of the ice - so, should I just go outside and get us wet or shall I wait until tomorrow when it's supposed to be dry 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Are you going to ride in the rain?


----------



## Umbongo (22 January 2010)

I would say go for a ride!
I don't have a horse at the moment and would love the opportunity!

I ride out whatever the weather. Once got caught out on my youngster in a hail storm with thunder and lightening but I carried on for about an hour. Luckily my pony was a good boy


----------



## poops (22 January 2010)

I know this sounds daft but I hate trying to see out of my glasses when riding in the rain. I don't mind wet clothes or tack, they can dry but it is such a pain not being able to see properly out of them.


----------



## Oaksflight (22 January 2010)

I do unless it's realllllly heavy. Just get a waterproof exercise sheet on them. Yeah you'll get wet but once you're done you can go home and get into nice warm clothes!!


----------



## Vikki89 (22 January 2010)

I ride in the rain, tack up in stabble so i don't have to sit on a wet saddle, I use a waterproof exercise sheet and wear a waterproof coat and trousers myself. Usually ride in the school if its raining then i can just come out at anytime.


----------



## *hic* (22 January 2010)

URGH, I'm putting off the moment like you are. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Big mare will be sensible but grumpy as she was ridden yesterday but hates the rain. Flynn will be an arse because it's wet and he wasn't ridden yesterday.

Even worse, before I can ride I need to poo pick the school (ponies been turned out in it this morning) and roll it. 

I'm severely lacking motivation - been waiting for a phone call all morning as well.


----------



## Kenzo (22 January 2010)

Yes, providing its not too cold and you can dry them off when you get back without them catching a chill.

Don't forget to clean your tack afterwards too


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (22 January 2010)

I am happy to ride in the rain, only problem with it is that they get soaking wet and have to get them to dry off properly. So if its pouring it down in the evening then I may choose to give it a miss as waiting around for hours is not ideal. 
I think if I choose to not ride in any bad weather i would end up never riding.


----------



## Mavis Cluttergusset (22 January 2010)

I had a lesson for an hour in the pouring rain, I think you get to a point where you cant get any wetter!  I quite like riding out in the rain, it makes me feel virtuous and my horse couldnt care less, especially in her waterproof sheet


----------



## Geraldine (22 January 2010)

I will if it's light rain but I've had my fill of getting soaked. Neither of us enjoy it so what's the point???


----------



## sally2008 (22 January 2010)

I like riding in the rain too.  Like you I like the feeling of having got on with it whilst others are dithering and once I've got my long waterproof coat on and Dec is togged up in a waterproof exercise sheet nothing much gets through.  He doesn't seem bothered either.


----------



## DiamondSR (22 January 2010)

Yep, always ride in the rain as well.  I find that by the time you've got your hat, coat, chaps, exercise sheet on etc you're pretty well protected and never get as wet as you think.

With the exception of time I rode out in what turned out to be like standing under a shower, I was wearing my long boots as my friend had borrowed by chaps and they actually filled with water which I had to pour out when we got back!!  Not so pleasant


----------



## Sarah B (22 January 2010)

So long as pony and I are suitably "waterproofed up" I love it! Infact when I tried my girl out it was torrential rain in May and I remember her walking full speed with her ears pricked and I had a huge grin on my face!


----------



## LadyRascasse (22 January 2010)

i have been known the school in a storm lol, however i make sure i make the most of nice days so if there are some not so nice days i can give them a day off. i will ride in the rain if i have to but i try to get out in between showers if i can


----------



## perryhillbay (22 January 2010)

Only if I'm feeling exceptionally enthusiastic! Generally though, I'm a fair weather rider, and Fizz is a fair weather horse!


----------



## Lollii (22 January 2010)

Ok, I'm digging out the waterproofs now, I will ride one in the school and see how we go, I'm not convinced atm - maybe the sun will come out in a minute


----------



## stencilface (22 January 2010)

I do as long as its not driving rain with a strong wind behind it, I don't really enjoy that, and neither does my horse!

Its not always pleasant but I luckily won't melt in the rain, so not worried about getting wet


----------



## Amymay (22 January 2010)

If I didn't ride in the rain - chances are I'd never ride full stop.

So yep - ride in the rain.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (22 January 2010)

I woke up at 5.45 a.m when I usually get up and heard the rain pounding on the porch roof downstairs. Decided that perhaps I wouldn't ride this morning and would give horse a day off and have 2 extra long fun rides tomorrow and Sunday instead. Feel guilty for giving him day off but he hasn't had a day off for about 2 weeks so shouldn't really!!!


----------



## Enfys (22 January 2010)

No 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I no longer have to keep horses fit, or get paid to do it, so I don't.

Also, I no longer live in Wales which helps, great place, just a shame it is so damp.


----------



## humblepie (22 January 2010)

Oh yes. Only get to ride a couple of times a week so tends to be whatever the weather.  If he is competing he will have to compete in the pouring rain so he has to get used to it.


----------



## JosieSmith (22 January 2010)

I'm a wuss too.

Belle is scared of her exercise sheet, so that, coupled with the fact that she hates rain in her face and goes everywhere with her head between her knees, it's just not fun.  Will ride in the school if it's not too heavy, but rarely out and not if it's really heavy

If Belle didn't mind it or wore her exercise sheet I'd definitely consider it but we don't compete and she's partly retired so she doesn't get ridden everyday, and if it's raining one day I can just ride the next day instead.


----------



## Taffyhorse (22 January 2010)

Hmm, Yes I will and do but prefer it when its dry. If its tipping down and neddy doesn't need riding, then I won't. If he needs it (or I've just tacked up when it starts) or I just feel like riding whatever the weather then I will.


----------



## catdragon (22 January 2010)

I don't like to ride in the rain. If I am onboard and it starts (as long as its not torrential or thunder/lightning) I'll carry on. But I won't generally choose to ride in it. I don't like, neither does Bonnie. I also hate the way wet sand from the menage gets in her feather and on my tack...and I don't liek it when my glasses get wet,no screen wipers and all that !! 

I know, I AM a fair weather girl !! LOL


----------



## ester (22 January 2010)

will check forecast and pick the best looking bit of the day if possible. 

I also pick the best days to ride in the morning before work, partly because everything getting wet is a pain and takes longer than I have and it takes longer for the sun to make an appearance. 

But if it is raining all day, out we go. I dont do wet though so have long waterproof chaps and a good coat!

Gotta keep the weight off him, particularly when daylight hours at home are so limited atm.


----------



## BackInBlack (22 January 2010)

i've given it a miss today being as my 4 year old is just getting used to traffic and he doesn't like the noise the tyres make on the road when it's raining 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, visibility is quite poor at the mo too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. haven't got the luxury of a school yet so we'll just have to wait til monday now (unless i can get husband to look after the kids over the weekend  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ). We had a good ride yesterday tho 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, apart from said horse shying at a rubbish lorry and ending up in somebodies front garden 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  , so can't moan too much.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (22 January 2010)

far too much to do to NOT ride in the rain!

plus, i cant have my horses downing tools and refusing to work at a show if it rains, so it does them good to learn to keep going whatever the weather!


----------



## MyBoyChe (22 January 2010)

Im with you JS, I dont mind getting a bit wet but Che absolutely hates getting wet and tries to turn his bum into it all the time.  We are just happy hackers and going out and getting soaked through is not my idea of fun anymore.  It would be different if we were in training for something.


----------



## Sol (22 January 2010)

Whatever the weather! Not so keen on wind, but the more rain, the better 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm a freak


----------



## AandK (22 January 2010)

sideways, heavy rain and wind no, its not fun for me or the horse..  anything other than that, yep i'll usually ride in the rain.  altho i am more inclined to school rather than hack as it keeps mine and horses mind off the weather (my boy doesn't need much of an excuse to spook!!)


----------



## jendie (22 January 2010)

The weather changes so quickly. I once started a ride on a cold but bright day and returned home in a blizzard. The bits of my glasses that weren't covered in snow were filled with mist, I couldn't see a thing but fortunately the horse is good at going home!


----------



## MrWoof (22 January 2010)

The happy hackers are lucky insofaras they do not have to exercise - rather than just "go for a ride". Some horses have to be kept fit and hence, are ridden in whatever the weather chooses to do on a particular day. Horses are, actually, quite waterproof - and a quarter sheet keeps their loins dry and warm!!


----------



## Eventer96 (22 January 2010)

I tend to ride whatever the weather as I have several horses to keep competition fit. I go out in my hat, long waterproof coat and a wrap round exercise sheet. I don't mind the rain however I do really hate a strong wind!

Only problem that i have with riding in the rain is that my glasses are not fitted with windscreen wipers... Yet!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (22 January 2010)

I will ride in the rain, I try avoid it where possible and if its really awful rain then no I wont because its just miserable for me and her.
Wind and rain tend to make her spooky so I avoid that combination generally


----------



## Vickijay (22 January 2010)

I schooled today in the pouring rain, I did feel very good and totally soaked after!!!
She was a good baby though!


----------

